# Raptor's German Volume Training / HGH + Peps Journal



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so as usual my year hasn't gone 100% to plan, yes i have made some good muscle gains like 1" on my arms but that wasn't really my plan, it seems that after about 8-12 weeks i lose discipline and go back to my ways, so this journal is targeted to 12 weeks of hard work. I wanted to get cut for summer but i am still yet to see a good set of abs, in fact i extended my cycle of AAS over 3 months longer than expected so i could get more cut for summer but actually went backwards as i was too busy doing the opposite that i should of been. Once again it was mainly down to lack of diet structure and my lazy ass not getting out of bed when it came to doing cardio + drinking a little too much, but hey we have a life right, i just need to find a balance. Sticking to a structured diet is not something i've ever done before so i guess now it's time. I'm off AAS now so i'll have to work extra hard to stay in shape and hold my size as i cut without any androgens, i guess for a long time i've been using gear to make up for the fact i had hardly been going to the gym or eating well, i will be using HGH and Peptides and i'll come to that later. Anyway now to the important bit, diet and training.

Daily Nutritional Breakdown 2500cals:

Protein: 1200cals

Fat: 900cals

Carbs: 400cals

6 Daily Meals:

p-50g f-20g

p-50g f-20g

p-50g c-50g f-20g (pre workout)

p-50g (post workout shake)

p-50g c-50g f-20g (post workout meal)

p-50g f-20 (pre bed, maybe a shake and UDO's Oil)

I don't need to eat much tbh, not when it's clean, if i was on AAS i'd actually gain mass on the above diet quite easily, this is more of a timed keto diet as the carbs are minimal and mainly around the workout there may be an extra 25 grams of carbs in there per day as i sometimes will i put a bit healthy sauce with the meats when i cook, but i'll keep it as clean as i can. I have been on and off a sh!t keto diet all year, taking easy options like eating loads of salami and stuff like that for the fat intake, still keto but a bit cheaty and i feel that being on a keto diet for too long makes you very carb sensitive, and at weekend when i have my cheat days i balloon up full of water. My diet goals is to once and for all stick to a balanced and structured diet, and give my metabolism a kick up the ass, i will allow some cheating at weekend. Also i'll try to get a lot of the fat from UDO's oil as this is simply awesome stuff, full of Omega fats! I'll be posting up some tasty recipes.

Training wise i'm going for something totally out my comfort zone, German Volume Training... i had my 1st sesh today, i did arms and shoulders and it's fcuking brutal, in a nut shell you are lifting 65% of your 1 rep max, so for example my max bench is 145kg so it's 95kg but you have to do 10 sets of 10 on each muscle group, my split will be as below, i will not train at weekends... there is a link if you would like more info on GVT:

Day 1: Chest & Back

Day 2: Legs & Abs

Day 3: Off

Day 4: Arms & Shoulders

Day 5: Off

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/luis13.htm

HGH & Peps Cycle: ok so i've wanted to run a proper HGH + Peps cycle for ages, i've never really stayed on HGH long enough to get the full benefits and since i'll be off AAS for the next few months this will be an ideal time. I'm very interested in peps too, my peptides are from Southern Research Co and my HGH is Dr Lins Hyge. I suppose spending £100's a month on the below meds will help get my ass out of bed for cardio and down to the gym.

Before Fasted Cardio (starting with 20 mins light cardio mon - fri)

100mcg ipam + 100mcg Mod GRF (1-29) followed 15 mins later by 2.5iu Hyge

Late afternoon time, about 5ish

100mcg ipam + 100mcg Mod GRF (1-29) followed 15 mins later by 2.5iu Hyge

Pre bed: (no HGH but just peps) 100mcg ipam + 100mcg Mod GRF (1-29)

Current stats at 6 foot:

215lbs / 97.5kg / 15 stone 4

Biceps 18"

Chest 46"

Waist 38" 

Thighs 24"

Calves 18"

Goals, to completely re-evaluate the way i train and diet before i go back near AAS... some of you may of noticed in the past that after a few months i lose interest, stop training and stop updating my journal, i target myself to do 12 weeks of solid training, and in that time i would like to lean out significantly and work on my midsection massively. My aim is to lose 4" off my waist, whilst keeping 18" arms... can this be done without AAS? We're about to find out. For years i have suffered from bloat, with a correct diet and training i aim to eliminate this.

Any input from the experts or anyone else is more than welcome, i've been going round in circles for years, gaining size whilst trying to cut.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck :thumb: will be interesting to see how you get on


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck mate gvt is can't intense esp deadlier and squat, bambee legs after leg day


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

In for the major breakdown and 2 week drug binge

Only joking mate:lol: best of luck, I sincerely hope it goes well for u!!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Good luck mate! Subbed.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Training wise i'm going for something totally out my comfort zone, German Volume Training... i had my 1st sesh today, i did arms and shoulders and it's fcuking brutal, in a nut shell you are lifting 65% of your 1 rep max, so for example my max bench is 145kg so it's 95kg but you have to do 10 sets of 10 on each muscle group


Blimey, that sounds harsh! 

Good luck mate, really hope it works for you :beer:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, and yeah GVT is pretty hard core! Only tried one day of it up to now, but i felt that i got a REAL good workout!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck mate hope all goes well, Subbed!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Any reason you are doing HGH first then peps ?

I was under the impression you should create the pulse with the peps and then piggy-back that with the gh .

Good luck with it all.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Any reason you are doing HGH first then peps ?
> 
> I was under the impression you should create the pulse with the peps and then piggy-back that with the gh .
> 
> Good luck with it all.


Yep, that was a typo mate... i'll go and correct the post, cheers for pointing that out :thumbup1:


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

good luck bro


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Gvt jahaha wait until legs day. Its the 4 second negative that makes it a killer. ****ing brutal mate good luck! You got a training partner..going to need one!!!

Subbed btw


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good luck with this mate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Subbed!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheers guys, it's 8am and i'm surprised to say that i'm off to do some cardio :confused1:

See you shortly :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Cheers guys, it's 8am and i'm surprised to say that i'm off to do some cardio :confused1:
> 
> See you shortly :thumb:


Ahh early morning cardio, i remember these days! Really want you to see this through mate and fair play for doing it without AAS.

I think you should get a few more starting pics up mate with all the poses that way you have a good reference point to go on and grow from


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

Subbed mate. Good look


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Dbol_dan said:


> Subbed mate. Good look


Cheers Dan, was good to see you the other day



Chelsea said:


> Ahh early morning cardio, i remember these days! Really want you to see this through mate and fair play for doing it without AAS.
> 
> I think you should get a few more starting pics up mate with all the poses that way you have a good reference point to go on and grow from


Yes mate, it's about time i got past the 8 week mark without falling off, if i could just stick to cardio and good diet i'd get where i need to be

And yeah i'll have to get someone to do some pics for me, could do with some more to compare against :thumbup1:


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Just an idea mate but why don't you swap having sat & sun off for mon & tues. That way you're less likely to drink if you know you've got to train hard the next day and you're also more likely to keep your diet in check

Also the gyms more likely to be quieter at the weekends (I hate it when it's busy) and you will be more inclined to work on getting that physique 7 days a week rather than 5?

Food for thought!

Never subbed to a journal before but gna with this one! Good luck!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Dangerous20 said:


> Just an idea mate but why don't you swap having sat & sun off for mon & tues. That way you're less likely to drink if you know you've got to train hard the next day and you're also more likely to keep your diet in check
> 
> Also the gyms more likely to be quieter at the weekends (I hate it when it's busy) and you will be more inclined to work on getting that physique 7 days a week rather than 5?
> 
> ...


Hey mate, tbh i need my weekends to relax, i fully intend to eat out and also have the occasional night out... i'll probably try and limit the hard sessions to every 2 weeks or less if possible, but it's something i need to do. I know that i'd progress much better with 7 days at 100% but i guess if i'm working so hard 5 days a week i'll need a release, i'll just try and keep it as good as i can.... if i can do 6 clean days i will, i just don't want to push myself too much at the start as that's how i end up having "cheat weeks" or more recently "cheat months" -.-


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ffs.

"ok...." (again :lol: )

and that f.ucking calf picture!!!! :cursing: Every bloody time :laugh:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck as always mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ffs.
> 
> "ok...." (again :lol: )
> 
> and that f.ucking calf picture!!!! :cursing: Every bloody time :laugh:


Lol it's hard to get a full let pic and my calves have been the same for 3 years for one single reason, i don't train them...

However i don't really want them bigger, but tbh i'll have to be doing 10 x 10 squats as part of GVT :mellow:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> Good luck as always mate


Cheers mate, lets just hope that this time i can keep it up, that's why i've come off AAS to sort everything else out 1st

Looking great in your recent pics btw :thumbup1:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Best of luck with it Raptor!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good luck raptor 

Miss your stories xx


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good luck mate, hopefully you can stick at it and stay away from the vodka and class A's!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck mate! Just fcking do it.


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the progress best of luck.

Subbed on this one.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Good luck mate ! Looking foreword to some updates


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Subbed. Workout plan looks decent. Look forward to seeing how you get on.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice POA Raptor lad!

My waist was 35" in December and its now between 32.5" and 33"

Ive got it down gradually so it stays off, didnt notice a change for over a month and then BOOOM it all started coming off

SUBBED


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Good luck mate, with GVT 10x10 e.g. for chest you do bench 10x10, is that chest done or do you throw in some isolation exercises afterwards? same for all bodyparts really. thanks


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

10 x 10 squats - prepare to puke :lol:

Interested to see how this pans out - the wheels are motion now mate just keep on keeping on :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

baggsy said:


> Good luck mate, with GVT 10x10 e.g. for chest you do bench 10x10, is that chest done or do you throw in some isolation exercises afterwards? same for all bodyparts really. thanks


It's just one exercise mate per body part for most things:

"Number of Exercises: One, and only one, exercise per body part should be performed. Therefore, select exercises that recruit a lot of muscle mass. Triceps kickbacks and leg extensions are definitely out; squats and bench presses are definitely in. For supplementary work for individual body parts (like triceps and biceps), you can do 3 sets of 10-20 reps."

But i think with things like tricep and bicep, you can add a couple of supplementary exercises to hit the other part of the muscle head, it may seem odd for some not to do incline / decline on bench but i rarely did any of that anyway tbh, of course if this was an ongoing thing i'm sure adding some other movements in would be ok.

Anyway everything going good, i was at my gf's yesterday so only managed to get 5 of my 6 meals in but ate perfectly clean!

I'm up early again for my morning cardio, see you all soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Once you have been up early for a week its easy i found getting up for it

I even wake up at 6am with no alarm on a Saturday which is a bit off an **** but love going for a run first then going gym


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks good bro.

I cannot wake up early in the morning, ordering the Ultimate Weight loss stack so hopefully that may wake me up. Even 400mg caffeine does nothnig for me!

Good luck with this though.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> Looks good bro.
> 
> I cannot wake up early in the morning, ordering the Ultimate Weight loss stack so hopefully that may wake me up. Even 400mg caffeine does nothnig for me!
> 
> Good luck with this though.


Yeah i struggle to get out of bed early, done 3 sessions as i was back on tues from my holidays

Next week i aim for 5 fasted cardio sessions, i weight 15st 7 yesterday, target weight for next friday sub 15st :thumb:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Yeah i struggle to get out of bed early, done 3 sessions as i was back on tues from my holidays
> 
> Next week i aim for 5 fasted cardio sessions, i weight 15st 7 yesterday, target weight for next friday sub 15st :thumb:


I wouldn't plan on dropping it off so quick as it will go back on even faster and with a little more in my experience

A little tip to help you get out of bed earlier...... get an early night it works a treat


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good luck fella!

Subbed


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

might give this GVT a try should do well as its a change, how many months you doing GVT for?

How long you waiting between sets?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Yes mate, it's about time i got past the 8 week mark without falling off, if i could just stick to cardio and good diet i'd get where i need to be
> 
> And yeah i'll have to get someone to do some pics for me, could do with some more to compare against :thumbup1:


Right mate in that case we should all be notified when you are approaching the 8 week mark and make sure that you upload pics of yourself doing the early morning cardio holding a copy of that days paper!!

You'll feel awesome when you break through your 8 week stumbling block and the gains will be worth it mate.

We are all here to push you and support you so i see no reason why you wont achieve what you want.

Just get regular pics on here....... and some of your training too


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Get some energy shots raptor, wake up - neck it and drift back off u will be nicely awake by the time it kicks in lol

http://www.approvedfood.co.uk/?pid=47492

^ not sure if these are sugar free but they are cheap enough


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> I wouldn't plan on dropping it off so quick as it will go back on even faster and with a little more in my experience
> 
> A little tip to help you get out of bed earlier...... get an early night it works a treat


Believe me i've got some water to drop, was only 15, 4 at the start but the GH will of added a few lbs of water as it shocked my body. I think 15 st or just under will be a perfect aim for next friday, but i am eating quite a lot so we'll see, if i gain then i'll drop out one of the meals


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Right mate in that case we should all be notified when you are approaching the 8 week mark and make sure that you upload pics of yourself doing the early morning cardio holding a copy of that days paper!!
> 
> You'll feel awesome when you break through your 8 week stumbling block and the gains will be worth it mate.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, this is exactly the kind of support i need 

It will be hard work for me to break that 8 week barrier, i've been there about 10x!

If i do make any cock ups, getting a bollocking off you lot will sure help, i used to just stop updating my journal but you know now :lol:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck with this, Raptor

Duly subbed


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Good luck with this, Raptor
> 
> Duly subbed


Thanks Leigh 

Ok anyway an update, i was gonna go out with the lads last night, my gf was with her parents so it would of been the perfect time for a lads night out... i stayed in and am about to go for a jog, doesn't mean i'll be staying in every weekend though, i will have some nights out. Later on going to the gym for a sesh too, rather than having a cheat weekend like i used to i have realized that i need to reduce my cheat meals, i think my 14" meat feast pizza's with jalepenos and smothered in garlic butter may be off the cards for a bit... it seems that having cheat meals to that excess just adds a sh1t load of water so is counter productive, will try to be a little careful, anyway i'll add what i eat to this journal if it's outside my outlined diet.

Points to mention: I have not managed to eat all 6 meals yet, 5 has been where i have been stuck as it got late and i'd not had number 5 yet, that's a lot of food for me, especially since i'm cutting but remember i'm off AAS and i want to give my metabolism a kick up the ar5e, i'm really enjoying this 100g of carbs, been eating pesto pasta and stuff like that


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

Good luck with it all matey, subbed


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Dave said:


> Good luck with it all matey, subbed


Thanks Dave, as time goes on i'm getting a bit more used to eating properly, which is what i need really


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

A quiet weekend? Guarantee you get a text and then you'll be out on a 48 hour vodka binge and wake up naked with 2 girls, a Chinese midget and a butt plug in you!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> A quiet weekend? Guarantee you get a text and then you'll be out on a 48 hour vodka binge and wake up naked with 2 girls, a Chinese midget and a butt plug in you!


Haha if you minus the midget then bring it on :thumb:

p.s is the midget is in proportion, non dwarf like and female, she can stay


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

The midgets the best part!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> The midgets the best part!


Here you go mate, japanese midgets is the closest i could find, will these do for you? :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

subbed :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mate they're children! Don't fall into the same trap as Mr Glitter!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Listen to your body mate...eat when hungry...get to know your body...over time you may start off on say 4-5meals at say 50g protein, 30-40g carbs and 10-15g fats per meal...then you might end up at 7 or 8meals once your metabolism gets going slowly..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> Listen to your body mate...eat when hungry...get to know your body...over time you may start off on say 4-5meals at say 50g protein, 30-40g carbs and 10-15g fats per meal...then you might end up at 7 or 8meals once your metabolism gets going slowly..


Yeah i'm looking to get my metabolism ready, and then when the next cycle of AAS comes i may even do a bulk or lean bulk, but i'll need to get lean 1st if i'm going to do that... i've not bulked in ages, but if i was lean and had my diet nailed, i'd grow like a weed... probs would get my arms up to 19"


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so i had a quiet weekend, all went to plan and no drink... didn't go crazy with food either, had a lovely cheat meal on sat night, Natchos with chilli con carne and cheese, a rack of ribs, some extra pasta and pesto... next day, diet was pretty good too, had less protein than on my weekday diet and 100g more carbs but i was at my gf's so just had to make do, all in all eating was much better than most weekends as they are usually 2 days of anything.

Just had my 1st jab of Ipam and Mod GRF(1-29) then 15 mins later i had 2.5iu HGH and now off for cardio :thumbup1:

Excited to see what results i can get this week.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

BUMP.

I know its early days mate but noticing anything from the peps and hgh? What hgh you running?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> BUMP.
> 
> I know its early days mate but noticing anything from the peps and hgh? What hgh you running?


Hey mate, i am running Dr Lin Hyge but will be running out soon which is a shame as i was enjoying that, every GH supplier seems to be stuck at the mo. However just been told someone else i know has some Original Hyge in stock so i'll be grabbing some of that. And RE the peps, well i started this monday and i'm sh1t with remembering to jab so i've been doing like 2 pep jabs max and 2 HGH jabs a day max, need to get in to the routine, maybe even set alarms to jab lol! Anyway to answer the question, i think it may be helping... it's been over 20 days since my last prop jab and people seem to be complimenting me all the time, arms are still 18" etc but then again i was feeling alright a week ago. I have managed fasted cardio each morning, except one where i was stuck in a live stockmarket trade that could not be walked away from so i just had to skip it that yesterday, but off for cardio now

Anyway here's a pic update from chest day, it's only been 10 days since the 1st pics but maybe a tiny bit of ab fat reduction?

But i did say i'd post up regular pics to prove that i haven't stopped training and got more fat again :lol:

On the right track to getting back in prime shape if i keep up the diet / training etc


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

popping in to say all the best


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> popping in to say all the best


Thanks matey, i'm thinking of dropping the cals slightly... this for me is a lot of food, may drop one of the meals

I'm really struggling to get 6 meals in, i would normally just eat when hungry


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Come on Raptor no updates for nearly a week!!

Your slacking LAD'O!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> Come on Raptor no updates for nearly a week!!
> 
> Your slacking LAD'O!!


Ok last week was not good, not one day in the gym but many days disappeared drinking and i may be single now.

Anyway putting that aside i am back on it this week, yesterday diet was good and i hit the gym, did cardio yesterday and today

Just gotta keep it up, it's hard for me, i need to completely change my lifestyle, but i've been saying it for years.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds like u had a crazy week pal , put it behind you man try ur best to steer clear of the drink and get on with it dude ! Good luck mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u silly billy mate, u need to ask urself - was it worth it?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Never heard of this German volume training. Will be following this with interest mate.

Good luck!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Sounds like u had a crazy week pal , put it behind you man try ur best to steer clear of the drink and get on with it dude ! Good luck mate


Yes bud i need to steer clear of it, it just aint good for me



Fatstuff said:


> u silly billy mate, u need to ask urself - was it worth it?


It certainly wasn't worth it, if i could erase that week i would



XRichHx said:


> Never heard of this German volume training. Will be following this with interest mate.
> 
> Good luck!


It's actually pretty good mate, hard core but it's interesting... just done chest, very simple 10 sets @ 65% of your 1RM


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Yes bud i need to steer clear of it, it just aint good for me
> 
> It certainly wasn't worth it, if i could erase that week i would
> 
> It's actually pretty good mate, hard core but it's interesting... just done chest, very simple 10 sets @ 65% of your 1RM


Good to see an update mate. Looking forward to seeing how you find leg days on GVT, such a beast of a work out.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

just noticed this. good luck buddy. subbed.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Ok last week was not good, not one day in the gym but many days disappeared drinking and i may be single now.
> 
> Anyway putting that aside i am back on it this week, yesterday diet was good and i hit the gym, did cardio yesterday and today
> 
> Just gotta keep it up, it's hard for me, i need to completely change my lifestyle, but i've been saying it for years.


I was in the same boat a few months back, going out drinking loads and getting right on it

The only way i could keep to my plan was stay off the drink, once i was 2 weekends in i preferred not drinking. Had loads more energy and had no bad Mondays at all was ace

Just slipped back to my old ways the last few weeks so off it again now for a month


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Any training updates for us Raptor?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Ok so as usual my year hasn't gone 100% to plan, yes i have made some good muscle gains like 1" on my arms but that wasn't really my plan, it seems that *after about 8-12 weeks i lose discipline and go back to my ways*, so this journal is targeted to 12 weeks of hard work..


I hope your OK and that nothing nasty has happened but its got to be said mate, Its not even been 3 weeks !

[email protected] it, call it a false start, write it off and go again


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> Any training updates for us Raptor?





BestBefore1989 said:


> I hope your OK and that nothing nasty has happened but its got to be said mate, Its not even been 3 weeks !
> 
> [email protected] it, call it a false start, write it off and go again


Yeah guys, false start i guess... nothing nasty has happened, but yeah i went gym once last week, lots of drink recently

Just need to focus, i've done it before and can do it again... i have pre bought all good food for this week :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Yeah guys, false start i guess... nothing nasty has happened, but yeah i went gym once last week, lots of drink recently
> 
> Just need to focus, i've done it before and can do it again... i have pre bought all good food for this week :thumbup1:


Cool. Call it year zero and start again.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

subbed!! never noticed this thread m8, im week 2 in GVT, im currently trying to loose some bodyfat for a holiday in jan, but didnt think gvt was a great idea on a cut, glad ive found this lol, how are u finding recovery being on lower cals?

pride got the better of me doing legs yesterday, nearly killed me, today i can hardly walk lmao, guna have to be more honest working out my %'s i think


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

powerhousepeter said:


> subbed!! never noticed this thread m8, im week 2 in GVT, im currently trying to loose some bodyfat for a holiday in jan, but didnt think gvt was a great idea on a cut, glad ive found this lol, how are u finding recovery being on lower cals?
> 
> pride got the better of me doing legs yesterday, nearly killed me, today i can hardly walk lmao, guna have to be more honest working out my %'s i think


 :lol: Raptor fell off his GVT train after a week or two and has not posted here for two and a half months, so I hope you fair better than he did :thumb:


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Hahaha I really should read the post dates....isn't fairing to well for me to be honest lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

powerhousepeter said:


> Hahaha I really should read the post dates....isn't fairing to well for me to be honest lol


well mate Im going to rep you for just giving GVT a go. I tried it once and 10 X 10 four days a week almost killed me


----------

